# Sibelius Crossgrade



## G-Sun (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi!

Do Avid sell Sibelius Crossgrade anymore?
I have a Notion 5 license, that might qualify.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 17, 2018)

G-Sun said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do Avid sell Sibelius Crossgrade anymore?
> I have a Notion 5 license, that might qualify.



Hi G-Sun! I just checked on Avid's site, they do have crossgrades available- for monthly and year subscription- more info at this link- https://shop.avid.com/ccrz__Product...sCSRFlow=true&portalUser=&store=&cclcl=en_US&


----------



## G-Sun (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks!
(I didn't find it so thought it was discontinued  )


----------

